# Seltsames bzgl. Suchmaschinen-Ranking bei Google



## Denniz (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage bezüglich des Suchmaschinen rankings bei google.
Und zwar ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Ich wollte nachschauen, welche Webdesign-Agenturen es in meiner Stadt gibt. Als ersten Eintrag wurde eine Agentur angezeigt, die angeblich in meiner Stadt ansessig bzw. tätig ist, tatsächlich aber in Tübingen sitzt. Dann habe ich den Namen der Agentur bei google mit anderen Städten aus ganz Deutschland eingegeben und in der Tat... auch hier Treffer. Immer die gleiche Seite, aber mit Wechselnden Städtenamen im Header.

Ein Blick in den Quelltext ergab folgendes:


```
Webseitenerstellung <a href="webdesign-boeblingen.htm" title="Webdesign B&ouml;blingen, Sindelfingen" class="linkunten">B&ouml;blingen</a>
<a href="webdesign-muelheim.htm" title="Internetagentur M&uuml;lheim Essen" class="linkunten">Essen</a>
<a href="webdesign-neuburg.htm" title="Internetagentur Neuburg Landsberg" class="linkunten">Neuburg</a>

<a href="webdesign-neumuenster.htm" title="Internetagentur Neum&uuml;nster Henstedt - Ulzburg" class="linkunten">Neum&uuml;nster</a>
<a href="webdesign-pforzheim.htm" title="Internetagentur Pforzheim Bretten" class="linkunten">Pforzheim</a>
<a href="webdesign-osnabrueck.htm" title="Internetagentur Osnabr&uuml;ck Melle" class="linkunten">Osnabr&uuml;ck</a>
<a href="webdesign-oldenburg.htm" title="Internetagentur Oldenburg Wilhelmshaven" class="linkunten">Oldenburg</a>
<a href="webdesign-passau.htm" title="Internetagentur Passau Pocking" class="linkunten">Passau</a>
<a href="webdesign-paderborn.htm" title="Internetagentur Paderborn G&uuml;tersloh" class="linkunten">Paderborn</a>
<a href="webdesign-amberg.htm" title="Internetagentur Amberg Neumarkt" class="linkunten">Amberg</a>
<a href="webdesign-northeim.htm" title="Internetagentur Northeim Duderstadt" class="linkunten">Northeim</a>

<a href="webdesign-offenburg.htm" title="Internetagentur Offenburg Kehl" class="linkunten">Offenburg</a>
<a href="webdesign-offenbach.htm" title="Internetagentur Offenbach Hanau" class="linkunten">Offenbach</a>
<a href="webdesign-ludwigshafen.htm" title="Internetagentur Ludwigshafen Frankenthal" class="linkunten">Ludwigshafen</a>
<a href="webdesign-ludwigsburg.htm" title="Internetagentur Ludwigsburg Backnang" class="linkunten">Ludwigsburg</a>
<a href="webdesign-lueneburg.htm" title="Internetagentur L&uuml;neburg Seevetal" class="linkunten">L&uuml;neburg</a>

<a href="webdesign-luebeck.htm" title="Internetagentur L&uuml;beck Bad Schwartau" class="linkunten">L&uuml;beck</a>
<a href="webdesign-landshut.htm" title="Internetagentur Landshut Dingolfing" class="linkunten">Landshut</a>
<a href="webdesign-krefeld.htm" title="Internetagentur Krefeld Moers" class="linkunten">Krefeld</a>
<a href="webdesign-loerrach.htm" title="Internetagentur L&ouml;rrach Rheinfelden" class="linkunten">L&ouml;rrach</a>

<a href="webdesign-leverkusen.htm" title="Internetagentur Leverkusen K&ouml;ln" class="linkunten">LK&ouml;ln</a>
<a href="webdesign-moenchengladbach.htm" title="Internetagentur M&ouml;nchengladbach Neuss" class="linkunten">M&ouml;nchengladbach</a>
<a href="webdesign-minden.htm" title="Internetagentur Minden Herford" class="linkunten">Minden</a>
<a href="webdesign-arnsberg.htm" title="Internetagentur Arnsberg Lippstadt" class="linkunten">Arnsberg</a>
<a href="webdesign-moers.htm" title="Internetagentur Moers Duisburg" class="linkunten">Duisburg</a>
<a href="webdesign-mainz.htm" title="Internetagentur Mainz Trier" class="linkunten">Mainz</a>
```


Ist so eine Vorgehensweise überhaupt in Ordnung? Ist das irgendwie ein neuer Trend?


----------



## Dr Dau (21. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Denniz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist so eine Vorgehensweise überhaupt in Ordnung?


Ein klares Nein.
Der Sinn der Suchmaschinen ist es die gewünschten Ergebnisse zu seiner Suche zu bekommen..... und nicht um auf irgend eine Seite geleitet zu werden wo einem die 100. Waschmaschine  angedreht wird, obwohl man nach einer Gummipuppe  gesucht hat.
Ganz so neu ist der "Trend" auch wieder nicht..... es nimmt nur langsam Überhand an.
Und ich kann nur hoffen dass die Macher der Suchmaschinen diesem möglichst schnell entgegenwirken können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## llampe (9. Mai 2006)

auch mir ist dieser Suchmaschinenspammer aus Thübingen schon bekannt  

hier ist die Lösung für solche Unternehmen:
http://www.google.de/webmasters/spamreport.html


Lars


----------

